# UK getting the best USA model :)



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Was having a look around on the International section of the Tivo website and what struck me is how other than the USA we are the only country to have a 'Premiere' version of the Tivo.

Everywhere else seem to have the series 2 or 3 models. Taiwan even looks to be more S1 styled.

So it may have been a very long time before we got Tivo back in the UK, but certainly looks like we have one of the better models 

http://www.tivo.com/abouttivo/international/index.html


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Don't some US Tivos have intrusive adverts pushed to Tivo and/or problems with skipping ad breaks etc??? Does VM Tivo have these or are they likely to be enabled in the near future???

Personally I am sticking to S1 for now as it does nearly everything I want it to and have had too many reliability issues with VM over the years to justify spending &#163;150 and starting a new contract, hoping it will work. Plus, if I need a new drive fitted I can do it myself with S1.

I'm happy to spend a few pounds more in the future should I decide too, once all the inevitable bugs have been fixed and we know more about the service.

Have also heard a newer hardware version will be available later in 2011. Would be a shame for the enthusiasts to miss out on this if it offered additional benefits. 

I already have "internet tv" so no benefits there. 

Don't get me wrong. It's great it is back and good luck to those jumping in. I have considered it but have decided to hold off at least for now. I just hope S1 continues to work and we are given the choose of whether to switch.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

newer hardware? not heard any rumours on that.
only read rumours of a 'thin client' version that streams content from the main Tivo box.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

geekspeak said:


> Don't some US Tivos have intrusive adverts pushed to Tivo and/or problems with skipping ad breaks etc??? Does VM Tivo have these or are they likely to be enabled in the near future???


S1 has this facility as well - they did it once (just do a search for "Dossa and Joe") but I think they realized that it wasn't very popular. Suppose now its all on the VM network it will be a bit easier for them to do.


----------



## WTUK (Mar 27, 2010)

It's actually a new new Cisco STB designed in conjunction with TiVo and Virgin.... http://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2010/08/02/cisco-to-supply-first-virgin-tivo-pvr/

As you can also see from that article, Cisco and TiVo are working together to supply a similar STB to Spain's ONO cable operator.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

jonphil said:


> newer hardware? not heard any rumours on that.
> only read rumours of a 'thin client' version that streams content from the main Tivo box.


Is that effectively a multiroom TiVo? I'd definitely get that. My new TiVo will be connected to an SD TV (not going to replace it until my son is a bit older because flatscreen TVs are too easy to damage) so it would good to be able to stream HD content to the LCD TV in my gaming den.


----------

